
The challenges of working remotely - iisbum
http://sam.brown.tc/entry/450/the-challenges-of-working-remotely
======
MrEnigma
I'm working remote after 7-8 years of working in offices. It's only been just
over a month so far, so I don't yet have the insight that this article
provides. But I do have a few comments.

It seems that his work with foursquare, is that most of the team is local, and
he is remote. I think the dynamic changes if the entire company is remote,
there is less 'water cooler talk' that you miss out on, because you all have
to make sure to communicate in the same way equally.

Overall I've so far found it much more relaxing. I can work how I want, have
far fewer meetings (as things are better spec'ed out). We do meet up in person
to go through larger more conceptual things. We also make sure to document
well, ticket well, and as 37signals says, we're all expected to be managers of
one.

I've worked with a lot of people that I don't think would be able to keep
themselves motivated, but if you're someone with a lot of drive, it'll
probably be much better than working in an office*

* I think it's much better only if you have things spec'ed out, have clear leaders, etc. Without that getting community consensus, and large discussions would be a nightmare remote.

------
phamilton
Another big benefit to working remotely is you usually don't get pulled into
other projects. You are generally left alone to work on you assigned project.

~~~
herval
it's a great benefit if you plan on never advancing on your career. Out of
sight, out of mind...

